# MTH American Freedom GS-4 - Side Skirting lights



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally finished the last item on the AFT and added side skirt lighting. 





































Detail photos:




















More pics posted: http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_AFT.htm#12/26/08_AFT 

Came out better than I hoped. Lighting levels are nice and subdued and the 5v lights are caped at 5v. This may quickly become one of my more favorite trains to run, especially at night.


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's too cool...









That really dresses up a mighty fine locomotive and I'll bet it'll really look nice heading up your fleet of matching lighted passenger cars at night!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes very slick you DA MAN RAY looks sweet...








NICK


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/10/2009 10:30 PM
Yes very slick you dA MAN RAY AS YOU can tell just one to many








NICK



Hahaha Have another for me Nick.









Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 01/10/2009 10:32 PM
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/10/2009 10:30 PM
Yes very slick you dA MAN RAY AS YOU can tell just one to many








NICK



Hahaha Have another for me Nick.









Raymond





HE HE HE !!!!!!! damn.. too much graygoose HE HE HE ...... ITS SATURDAY... 
Nick.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

How much for the freedom train i have dash -9's HE HE HE...............








Nick....


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LMAO 

No can have. Mine.










Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks pretty AWSOME Ray. It's hard tob eleive you could improve an already great looking Loco like that. 

Cliff


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is breath taking!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the guys years ago that installed neon lights under there cars. Looks like we have a hot rodder builder. Very cool tho Ray. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some videos of some Chinese locos (1:1) with lights under the running boards and I thought it rather odd because I had never seen something like that before. I figured it was for maintenance purposes. 

Your models with it are outstanding! Bet you get some great videos at twilight! I am going to have to see about adding lights to one of my Mikes!


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Looks awesome Raymond!

All you need now to finish it off is white tyres...HAHA  

Seriously though, are these lights on their own function? does the DCS system have the facility to add functions to the preinstalled engine decoder?

If I had to I would put the cab light and firebox on one function and have these seperate....cool.....


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.

LOL hehehe yeah no more white walls.. >: )P

No I actually control these with a manual switch. There was a total of I think 14 lights (the are MTH 5v bulbs) and it would have taken 7 additional light circuits to have powered that many. Their light circuits are presetup to to run either LEDs or incandscent bulbs. The existing cab light, and # board light circuits were taken up. Ditch light circuits are powering the firebox lights. The rest are either for mars lights or LEDs,for marker or beacon. It would be nice to be able to automate them, but the switch works out ok for me. It's located at the front side just inside the firebox on the fireman's side. Since I have to flip the switch to turn on each passenger car anyway when it's night, it's just one more switch to flip. ; ) This is probably one of those areas that you may be able to get a DCC board with more circuits and be able to program their control. With DCS you can't get in and change the function of the light circuits, they are preprogramed for you and setup. It's always a trade-off, less ability/need to customize setup leads to easier setup and configuration. The more options and configurability, the more work it is to setup and get running.

Back in 1977 when I saw it, the engine actually did have lights. Now whether they had them originally or added them for the restoration I don't know. I know my USA Trains BB has lights built in and they are intended to model real ones from the way they are made. So at least some steamers had them I think. This is an actual photo taken where I saw it Beaumont, Texas.











Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, it's great to see you back posting on the forums again. 


Raymond


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Challenger has them also.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Raymond,

Looks GREAT! Another fine modification to just add a little more realism to an already GREAT engine. Where did you pick up the five volts and what control did you piggy-back off to get control of when the lights are on?

Tim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tim. 

I added an entirely new & separate 5v regulator (w/rectifier bridge) circuit to power them. It's heat sunk against the existing lead weight in the boiler and is controlled via a separate manual light switch that is just inside the firebox on the fireman's side. So it's all manually controlled.


Raymond


----------

